# My milk doesn't squirt out after let down



## MommaLyon (Apr 11, 2007)

Since birth I have had problem with my milk supply. Now my babe is 7 weeks and my milk doesn't squirt out after let down. Is this bad?? She seems to get milk but not at the rate she wants/needs it. Any input??







:


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you mean it's not squirting out of the breast you are not nursing on?

Not everyone squirts.... some of us drip


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

It doesn't need to squirt. As long as your babe is having plenty of wet diapers, your supply is fine.

Just in case you haven't read this yet: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

My milk has never squirted or even dripped during let-down. Honestly, I have never even leaked more than a few times.







: My supply is perfectly adequate, though, and I've never had issues. Just watch the number of wet/dirty diapers and weight gain and don't worry about it.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoldensMama* 
My milk has never squirted or even dripped during let-down. Honestly, I have never even leaked more than a few times.







: My supply is perfectly adequate, though, and I've never had issues.









: Same here.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I dripped a couple of times early on but that's the extent of my milk hijinks. I've never used pads. My girl is growing and thriving!


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I did drip sometimes.

I also had plenty of milk


----------



## babymakes3 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted this. I was about to ask the same thing. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only "dripper".


----------

